# Make your Windows XP like Mac OSX leapord



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

As all people can't afford macs and and they still want the mac because of its cool features and nice GUI ,i am creating this thread to help them make their windows XP look like a Mac OSX 10.5 a.k.a Leapord.I had the opportunity to buy a mac but i preferd a high end PC coz im a gamer but i started regretting my decision some days ago coz i cudnt get gaming coz of exams.Even if i complete my whole syll.(which  have done) parents wont lemme play,so i tried something new,make my XP look like a Mac.i had never modified my XP ,i always used the default theme.Ok here's the deal-
1.We need the theme.For this u need windowblinds, an excellent theme manager.Its very costly so cant provide u with that but u can dowload the traial version from here-  *filehippo.com/download/file/43c1625fe446e1f5d9c5b163d07698db746b0e795bbc989b49faf6a64fc43f52/

Or try some other ways,u know what im talking about,ull get it easily. 
Download and install it.

Now u need the leapord glass theme to use with windowblinds.You can get it here-  

*neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Glass-3-0-with-LeoFox-63760929

Now open the theme with windowblinds and apply it.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/4237/95313271lr6.th.jpg

now we are done with theme.

2.now comes the icon set.
You need iconpackager for that.Either get the trial from here-  *storage.stardock.com/files/iconpackager_public.exe
or...................................

Now install it.then u need teh leapord cons for iconpackager.Download them from here- *www.deviantart.com/download/71286907/LeopardXP_for_IconPackager_by_MrEyePatch.zip

now open the icon set with iconpackager and apply it.

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/583/74832603nu1.th.jpg

now we are done with icons too!!!

3.Now the cursor.the default Mac OSX cursor is sucky!!!So use vista cursor.get it from here-
Now open the folder of aero cursor and right click on install.ini adn click install.now open control panel>printers and other hardware>Mouse.pointers and then select the vista cursor and click ok.
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1601/67103898nz2.th.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/7807/70659486ik4.th.jpg

cursors done!!
if u want the mac cursor u can get it here- *www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=999  but its really shitty!!

4.Then the dock,use RKlauncher for that.get it here- *home.cogeco.ca/~rklauncher/RK_Launcher_04_Beta.zip

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/5383/28103791dp5.th.jpg

5.Now,u need to move ur star menu on the top.Right click on it and untick the lock taskbar.then drag and drop it on the on the top of the desktop.
this is how-  *img214.imageshack.us/img214/9382/21319434lz9.th.jpg

6.Now the wallie.here it is- *rapidshare.com/files/70456623/wallpaper.exe

7.The clock-*homepage1.nifty.com/kazubon/tclocklight/tclocklight-040702-3.zip

both 6 and 7 are easy to install so no screenies or details

8.Now Download itunes and safari from apple .com

here are the links-  *appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/c...0071221.tGtgf/Safari304BetaSecUpdateSetup.exe

*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/c...7/Win/061-4268.20080221.Tnz76/iTunesSetup.exe

install them adn place the shortcuts on ur dock to make ur deskie look maccish.

9.Now download some maccish PNG files from here - *www.deviantart.com/download/61399795/130_Leopard_Icons_by_catalin_v.zipnow place the finder,tiemmachine and workspaces icons on ur dock to make it more maccish.

10.Then its time to change the logon screen.We need a SW for that.DL logonstudio here - *dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=4&o...444.html?spi=575d5e6e9dcc7b7c31b40c8894399ab9

then a mac skin for logonstudio-  javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$_ContentArea$_DownloadLink','')
Install teh new logon with the logon studio and..............
Now u have ur own iWindows!!!!!!!!!!

ur final desktop will look like  this- 
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4008/38964155vt9.jpg

i hope i helped some people

THIS IS NOT ANY COPYPASTED STUFF,I HAVE MADE THIS TUT!!!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 25, 2008)

Excelent tut.
but i am happy with XP.

Thanks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Excelent tut.


thanks


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 25, 2008)

Does it work for VIsta?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome stuff. will give a try. (OMG, look at the UI, its so cool )


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 25, 2008)

Instead of all this,why cant you just use Flyakite OSX?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Instead of all this,why cant you just use Flyakite OSX?



I tried flyakite osx it suxxxx big time.Dont try that ever.
@Santosh-thnx bro



shashank_re said:


> Does it work for VIsta?


not tried yet


----------



## hullap (Feb 25, 2008)

luks cool yaar


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

looks cool !!

Thanks !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

Eliminate all (or most) desktop icons. The purpose of hafing a dock is to keep the desktop and taskbar clean.

Also hide all the tray icons. Both these things make the desktop look very ugly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

how is it now???

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/3537/adig7.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

1) Why do you need things like My compyter/Recycle bin etc. on the dock as well as on desktop? Clean your desktop of these.

2) Why do you need shortcuts to comodo, avg on desktop as well as dock? Doesn't make sense to me.

3) Do you really need Nero search? If not then disable it.

4) Hide all non-black tray icons.

5) Check if Object Dock has "drawers". They are like folders. You can group the shortcuts of all the games etc. (categorically) and put them on the dock. When you click a drawer the shortcuts inside it pop up.

Make the desktop as clean as possible 

6) The WB skin is still not truly Leopard style. A lot of components (liek the close/min/max buttons, scrollbars, buttons etc.) are non-Leopardish. I'm sure you can find one which resemble Leopard mroe.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

1.K ill do
2.ok ill do that too
3.how?
4.k
5.plz help


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

You could also try RKLauncher or Rocket Dock. Secondly see this WB Skins (notice the new red shiny close button? Thats more Leopardish)

*neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Glass-3-0-with-LeoFox-63760929

This tutorial would help you for sure:

*anoos.deviantart.com/art/XP-Leopard-Tutorial-67207472


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

@sunny: remember that the famous Mac4Lin Creator, Professor Anirudh Acharya is talking to you


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Excelent tut.
> but i am happy with XP.
> 
> Thanks


I guess *vaibhavtek* was the first one to *post here* and thank Sunny.....

@Sunny
It is looking really great. I'm installing one more XP installation just for this.....
Anyways after doing all this can it be completely/fully reverted?? Because I don't want to mess up with my current installation........

Offtopic: Use avast instead of AVG. Preferably use NOD32 or Kaspersky


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I guess *vaibhavtek* was the first one to *post here* and thank Sunny.....
> 
> @Sunny
> It is looking really great. I'm installing one more XP installation just for this.....
> ...


AVG all the way for me.yeah these settings can be reverted


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want complete rollback to the original look then refrain from installing Transformation Packs (Vista tranf. pack/ FlyakiteOSX etc.) Use individual elemets (WB/VS/Iconpackager/tweaker etc.).


----------



## hullap (Feb 25, 2008)

Today i installed ubuntu and after some personalization has become gr8. much better GUI Than THIS.
BTW-1st post on ubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

try a software called TrueTransparency


----------



## User Name (Feb 26, 2008)

Do any one know good mac os look *visual style* for XP on deviantart?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

Good tutorial, sunny 
Keep it up


----------

